# Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter



## snapstar123 (5. Mai 2011)

*Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Hallo alle zusammen, wie der titel schon sagt bräuchte ich 3 120mm Lüfter aber in einer Slim Variante wie die Scyth SlipStream Slim.
Da mein Radi nicht auf hohe Umdrehungen ausgelegt ist bzw. der radi nicht mehr als von 1000RPM profitiert wollte ich mal fragen wie es dann bei denn Slim Lüftern aussieht.
Bringt es überhaupt was diese Lüfter für einen 360er Radi zu verwenden oder welche lüfter könnt ihr mir noch empfehlen.
Es gibt ja noch die Yate Loon 120x120x20mm weis aber nicht ob die auch schon zu dick sind und dann gibt es noch eine unbekannte Firma, von denn Lüftern habe ich noch nichts bis jetzt gehört, sind diese hier.

. : GLOBE FAN : .

Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen welche Lüfter in Slim sehr gut währen, sie solten nicht so laut sein aber auch wiederum eine gute Förderleistung haben  Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Ich persönlich kann dir nun leider nicht viel über die Lüfter erzählen ich weiß nur das die scythe slipstream häufig empfohlen werden und auch sehr leise sein sollen ich persönlich würde wenn die drei lüfer zur wahl stehen aufjedenfall zu dem scythe greifen (sind glaub ich auch recht günstig) jedoch gibts die meines wissens nach mit unterschiedlich hoher drehzahl musst hald dann abwägen wieviel RPM der Lüfter haben sollte 

Edit: Auf der Webseite des Herstellers steht das es die slipstream 120mm mit 500, 800, 1200, 1600 und 1900 RPM  gibt 

Ich würd dan entweder zur variante mit 800 oder 1200 RPM raten


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Nehm die Slim Stream Slim. Hab einen bei einem Freund eingebaut, da zwischen dem hohen Ram und dem Mugen kaum platz war. Sie haben ein besseres Lautstärke/Durchsatz-Verhältnis als ich gedacht hätte, aber der Druck wird nicht so hoch sein. Dennoch besser als passiv. Ein dünnerer Radi mit normalem Lüfter wär vielleich besser.


----------



## lu89 (5. Mai 2011)

Gibts die Dinger eig. auch in anderen größen als 120 mm?


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

In 140 mm aber mit 120mm einbaurahmen 

Edit: Zu beachten ist jedoch das das dann keine slim varianten sind thx @Uter


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Die sind dann aber nicht slim...
Es gibt sie auch als 100mm mit 92mm Bohrungen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Währe dann die beste Lösung oder ich versetze leicht denn Radi unterm Deckel bloss von der Optik her sieht es dann nicht mehr schön aus.
Hier mal ein Bild, das Gehäuse steht auf dem boden, es sind auch schon Lüfter am Radi montiert normale 25mm dicke aber ich bekomme ihn nicht mittig sonst breche ich noch denn 8Pin-Anschluss ab für die CPU sowie die Rambänke in die Quere kommen.
Hier seht selbst, ich möchte halt das am Deckel der Radi mittig sitzt, für die restliche Kühlung des Wassers sitzt unten noch ein 360er Radi der Frischluft bekommt und auch eine extra Kammer hat und somit von denn anderen komponenten abgeschottet ist und halt denn Rest der Kühlung übernimmt.
Danke schon mal für die Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## butzler (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Die Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120 kannst Du bedenkenlos verbauen (hab ich auch getan ). Die machen gut Wind und sind bis 800 RPM absolut unhörbar.
Also kaufen und verbauen. 
mad


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage wegen 120mm Slim Lüfter*

Ja ich überlege schon mir einen Slim Radi zu holen und normale Lüfter zu berbauen was ja einen Vorteil hätte.
Ich muss aber noch schauen und überlegen, danke dir schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------

